# Bottle lamb ram



## RockyTopFarm (Apr 26, 2017)

Not sucking very well from bottle
He's 2wks old on lamb milk replacer
I've been feeding him small frequent feeds and added baking soda to bottles just as a bloat precaution. What else can I do for him? Yogurt? 
The other 2 are sucking bottles like champs, but he seems disinterested in drinking. He does suck but it's pretty weak and he's swallowing the milk. Doesn't appear to be bloated after feeds.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 26, 2017)

Take out the baking soda, it's not going to make that bottle very tasty and that may be why he doesn't want to suck. If you really want to give him baking soda, drip a little baking soda water into his mouth with a syringe after feeding. I have never had a lamb bloat on a bottle, just make sure to feed him the right amount for his age and no more. A tsp or so of yogurt would be fine and might make his replacer taste better. Have you taken his temp? How does his poop look? 2 weeks old is when bacterial issues really start to show up.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Apr 26, 2017)

I just put baking soda in starting this am 
We got him Sunday. He's just not interested in bottle or even a bucket. His temp is good 102ish. He has a sweatshirt sleeve coat on bc it's damp and raw here but he's in a dry stall w tons of hay for bedding.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't own sheep and just got my goats, but have read the following... Maybe try him on just plain old whole cows milk from the store? There are ways you can bump it up like adding some heavy cream, a beaten egg, yogurt, etc... If he's not running a fever, maybe a bit of caro syrup or molasses to "sweeten it up" some and give a quick energy boost... maybe that will entice him? Just be careful to switch him over gradually so you don't cause (other/further) digestive issues. Hope he comes around for you.

@purplequeenvt @Sheepshape @Roving Jacobs @ anyothers? There are quite a few Sheeple here...


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd just take out the baking soda and feed him with lamb milk replacer ad lib. If there's no illness, he will take what he needs. Bloat really only develops when too much of certain solids (e.g greens or beans) are taken.

Is he chesty, scouring, have a sore mouth or anything else which would put him off his bottle?


----------



## RockyTopFarm (May 10, 2017)

Update : He finally started drinking from the bottle himself 5/3!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 11, 2017)

Good to hear!  Got a picture of him?


----------



## RockyTopFarm (May 18, 2017)

He's in the middle


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2017)

He looks good   All is well now?


----------



## RockyTopFarm (May 22, 2017)

Yes now he's the fastest drinker!


----------

